# RRV Fair



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Poison June 24th :beer:

BOO YA :jammin:


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

Does anyone else think the RRV fair would be a good venue for a demolition derby. I e-mailed the fair a couple weeks back asking if they would consider having one and offered to set everything up and help out as much as I can for free but never heard anything back from em. Though I know they had lots going on with there little ordeal they've been working on fixing. I'll just have to shoot another e-mail or call. I just think that this Fargo area would draw piles of cars and a huge crowd. Everybody likes a good demolition derby.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The RRV fair IMO will never be what it used to be in the 60's and 70's. Here's what it used to be:

Gravel parking lot that felt like you were entering the local fair.
The fair was held in July when a fair should be held.
Hot Sticky air and more than likely a thunderstorm or two was the norm.
Everyone in the area were more likely to attend than the June fair. ...farmers were done with everything and the city folks were looking for something more to do that go tothe lakes on the weekend.
The concerts were more towards the country music and less towards the rock...not bad but seemed to bring more of a mixed crowd.
Oh and the midway was gravel too.

Sorry for dating myself. Just that I think the fair managers have sort of messed things up as to what a fair should be.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Riding your bikes to the fair and then hopping the fence so you didn't have to pay admission!!!!!! Good Times!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

djleye said:


> Riding your bikes to the fair and then hopping the fence so you didn't have to pay admission!!!!!! Good Times!!!!


It chaps my *** when I see those 30 and 40 yr old guys jumping the fense. oke:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

surprised to see poison for the tenth year in a row :beer: . I think the fari is keeping them employed.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

cbass said:


> surprised to see poison for the tenth year in a row :beer: . I think the fari is keeping them employed.


LMAO!!!! :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It does look like they are going back to country.... :beer: 
Sunday, June 18th - Boogie Wonderland (Beer Garden)
Monday - *Johnny Holm* / PowerPlay
Tuesday - *JoDee Messina*
Wednesday - *Sawyer Brown*
Thursday - *Neal McCoy* / Robbie Wayne
Friday - *Phil Vasser* / Trick Pony
Saturday - *Poison*


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

MossyMO said:


> It does look like they are going back to country.... :beer:
> Sunday, June 18th - Boogie Wonderland (Beer Garden)
> Monday - *Johnny Holm* / PowerPlay
> Tuesday - *JoDee Messina*
> ...


 No Joan Jett this year? What a bummer! :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Joan Jett just perfomed at RibFest last summer, I'm sure she doesn't want to come to North Dakota two years in a row. Was a good show, when she started playing "I Love Rock and Roll", there was an adorable little four year old girl table dancing next to my group, on top of one of those spool table thingys. I'm sure she's seen the movie "Crossroads" one too many times! What a Britney...


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, I love the idea that hitemup went for. I myself would love to see a derby there, but there is only one problem. Derbying for the most part is just starting to get really big, but the lack of good cars left are really starting to hurt. I guess I would like to see a derby there, mainly just because its my only hobby in the summer been doing it for close to 9 years now and I still love a good derby. I usually run 2-4 a year. Cars go fast and with not many left to replace the ones you have used, it gets harder to do it at local fairs. Unless your in minnesota. I guess I could start running the metric cars i.e. 77-84 new styles, but I am still set on the 71-76 old iron, I got 20 some of them left and I have slowly started to buy new styles, but dread the day I have to build and run them, lol. I like to hear someone else likes derbying too, lol. Just my two cents. Laters. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> It chaps my a$$ when I see those 30 and 40 yr old guys jumping the fense.


Talk about a chapped ***, you should see a 30-40 year old on a sting ray bike!!!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ahh....to have a stingray bike again with baseball cards clothes pinned to the spokes and only one gear.

Now those were the days.

Remember when you didn't go to the fairground to watch fireworks....when you just bought them on the nearest corner and no one gave you grief about lighting them in the yard.

Best things about the fair back then.

The side shows, the carmel apples with crushed peanuts, the corn dogs, the rides, the midway.....wasn't the midway a lot bigger back in the 70's....or was I just smaller?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Monte, You were never smaller........I bet you couldn't get on the kids rides past about 4 years of age, what were you then, about 5' tall at 4 years old!!!!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Aren't they bringing the WoO Sprints to the fair this year? Now that, my friends, is entertainment and my second passion.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

What I remember from the RRV Fairs.......walking into the beer garden and that is about it.

The last time I saw Poison at the fair they were terrible and to top the night off I had to have a conversation with several police officers about the keg in our backyard. Being the superior salesman (bullshiat artist) that I am I was able to convince him that only a stern warning was in order.

At least that is how I'd like to remember it. In actuality I think I said "Yes sir, I know that we shouldn't be having kegs" "Yes you can walk through our house" "No I don't want to go to jail tonight" "Thank you very much and have a nice evening"

I think they were plenty satisfied with the girls they hauled away for possession of narcotics. Poison does bring the best and brightest out of the woodwork.


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

Honkerexpress, I don't know that I agree that derdy's are just getting popular, even if thats true it still would be a good event at the fair. I'm from up by Bottineau and the county fair up there holds one every year and its the most popular event, the attendance is usually equal to the town size of about 2000 and they usually get around 40 cars. The RRV fairgrounds use to have derby's, my uncle said he was in a couple of the combine derbys. The thing with the cars getting hard to find is there going to all just go to 79 and newer derby's, I don't think derby's will ever go away. It does make me sick though to see what some guys are paying for wagons and imperials though it seems like its defeating the point. I wish I had about 20 roundbacks sitting in my backyard, not one would get sold I'll tell you that. Do you live right around Fargo, if you do you should give me a shout if you could use a little help around the shop working on your derby cars, I'll tell you what, that itch just doesn't go away easily.


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

Well honker I should have done it first but I just looked at your profile and realized your in Grand Forks so I guess I wouldn't be able to help you out since I'm in Fargo, that kinda sucks cuz I've been looking for somebody to give a hand to. So you gotta derby against Doc Johnson a quite a bit up there then I'd guess, that sucks. I've seen him a couple times, he's a force. I saw him go against a guy from Bottineau at the State fair a few years ago, that was one of the best finales I've ever seen, not real exciting but to be able to see how long a SB Chevy can run with no water is always impressive. The Doc won. What kind of cars you got? I only got one unran car, its a 76 Plymouth wagon, I've never really seen one run but it sure is a heavy car, the JD 4430 wouldn't even lift it off the trailer, and that was minus the leafs and rearend.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Hitemup, I guess when it comes to doc, I have to like the guy, because he is actually my real doctor, lol. I guess I have a crap pile of cars I have chevy wagons, Chrysler Imperials, Shocker Mopars, 71-76 chevy's, buicks, oldsmobiles, pontiacs, I got a little bit of everything. I have probably 20-25 good cars total that I myself have. I got buddies that have about the same amount of cars I do. I usually try to run gm's. I really don't like that mopars that much. I am actually from the Edmore area. That is where I grew up. I know alot of bottineau guys actually. I have ran at the state fair once, and probably going back other there this year. I guess I would be pumped to see a derby around the grand forks, fargo area pop up. Who knows. Maybe some day. Speaking of new styles. I just bought 11 of them new style fords. Crown Vic's mainly, but they are pretty tough, just haven't built any of them yet, lol. Laters.


----------

